# Inderal Daily Question, First Post (Story)



## 2112 (Aug 8, 2009)

Hello-

I'll ask my question first, and then tell my back story.

*Question: *
For those of you who use Inderal daily, do you take one pill in the morning or multiple doses during the day? My SA is performance anxiety based 100% on work activities. So, I need the Inderal to be working for the entire work day 8:00am to 6:00pm. Will one pill taken at 7:00am last for the whole work day? I have a 20mg script, which for normal work activities is an adequate dose for me, while at full strength. As a side note, for big presentations, I take 40-60 mg two hours before. I would like to take as little as possible on a daily basis because I am a runner and Inderal does have a negative effect on my endurance. I would like to hear from daily users when you take your pills and at what mg.

*My Story:* 
I am 31, and I have always been extremely social, and I have always loved to be the center of attention. I spent most of my career as an outside sales rep. I loved talking to people; giving presentations, ect. I was promoted to regional manager at 28, and I found myself feeling like a kid among adults at work. With the promotion, all of my peers were around 50, and I was now expected to give presentations to CEO level executives.

With this came my meltdown. I had never worked in an office setting or presented to people within the company; it had always been outside customers. Long story short, my first presentation resulted in a panic attack, which I have never been able to forget. As a result, I developed a fear of public speaking, which morphed into performance anxiety at work centered on the physical symptoms of anxiety.

Last November, I went to see a doc who put me on Klonopin (1mg) per day, and Inderal as needed. I felt like an absolute rock star for a year, so I decided to come off the Klonopin&#8230; easier said than done. I am almost finished with my taper off Klonopin. I should be done in about two months.

So, that brings us to current day. Inderal is the drug for me. It works perfect, and it has never failed me. All my anxiety is based on physical symptoms. So it makes logical sense that Inderal is the correct drug. I still love being the center of attention&#8230; I just can't manage the physical symptoms. So, that's me.

PS-I think benzo's are great drugs for specific short term events. I am not a doc, but I would caution anyone who is considering taking them every day. They are very, very, very hard to come off of, and the withdrawal anxiety is worse than anything I felt before taking them. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## arth67 (Aug 6, 2009)

welcome

inderal usually lasts 24 hours, but it also reduces your blood pressure so doc should check it occasionally

it would also help to learn new ways of relaxing and calming yourself


----------



## homer (Nov 23, 2008)

Welcome to SAS. 

Some people are happy with 5 or 10 mg of propranolol. Since it has a half life of ~4 hours, a 20 mg pill taken at 7 am, is like a 5 mg pill taken at 3 pm. That might be enough for you or it might not.


----------



## 2112 (Aug 8, 2009)

homer said:


> Welcome to SAS.
> 
> Some people are happy with 5 or 10 mg of propranolol. Since it has a half life of ~4 hours, a 20 mg pill taken at 7 am, is like a 5 mg pill taken at 3 pm. That might be enough for you or it might not.


Thanks, I guess I will need to experiment a bit to see what works. If any other daily users have any feedback as to how much and when they take their pills that would be great.

I also don't fully understand half life... can someone explain that in more detail.

The interesting thing about anxiety is how it can take a hold of you. I laugh to myself sometimes, in that now I have just as much anxiety and obession about my pills as I do about my performance anxiety. Crazy.


----------



## lookingforpeace (Jan 20, 2009)

I take 30 mg every day. I take 10mg when I wake up, 10 mg in the afternoon, and 10 mg before bed. I used to take 40 mg/day divided in two doses. Due to the short half-life, it didn't seem to last the full 12 hours. 

The half-life is the time it takes your body to metabolize half of the medication. Generally, the half-life is approximately the length of time that the medication works at it's intended therapeutic dose.

Once in a while, I take a bit more than my 30 mg to get through a particularly challenging day.


----------



## 2112 (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks, I'm going to start by taking a 20mg dose twice a day. Since my problems are at work, I'm going to do 7am & then again at lunch. Hopefully, this gets the job done. All the best to everyone. 

Any other feedback from other daily users, please reply. Thanks again.


----------



## Payn (Sep 15, 2008)

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/treatment/products/131.html

http://www.revolutionhealth.com/dru...ral-for-social-phobia-social-anxiety-disorder


----------



## 1william1 (Jul 25, 2013)

*Side effects*

Just found inderal after many years of being untreated and 8 years on Lexapro/cymbalta and klonopin for situational use....it is amazing. I am stopping cymbalta to see if inderal alone is adequate. I took 160mg yesterday and performed without any issues whatsoever in a big group.

Questions:
1. Any sexual side effects with Inderal? (I had low drive on Cymbalta)
2. I am also a runner and have noticed it keeps my heart rate down when it actually needs to be up. Is there any way to manage this....maybe by taking once daily after an early a.m. run?
3. Any experience with dosages for SAD? I originally found Inderal for treatment of hyperthyroidism which is now gone, so my dosages may need to be different.

Many thanks.


----------



## citygirl89 (Oct 22, 2012)

I take inderal (propranolol) and do not have sexual side effects with it, and this is after trying about 8 different SSRIs/SNRIs and having sexual side effects with ALL of them. I mean like on the first day of taking it, boom, no orgasm and no drive. So I'm very sensitive in that respect.

I too work out twice a week and just don't take it until after my work out on those days, I find my base heart rate to be a little lower but nothing too bothersome. 

I take 10mg, bumping up to 20mg shortly, and find this to be sufficient, however YMMV. I think 10 and 20 are fairly low doses anyway. 

Best of luck to you!


----------

